# Pinsel, Stempel, etc. streuen, obwohl keine Streuung eingestellt ist



## Gast170816 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte das schon manchmal und dann ging's wieder weg, aber mittlerweile eben nicht mehr.

In Photoshop streut der Pinsel (auch bei Stempel, Radierer). Also ich klicke an Stelle X, aber der Punkt erscheint an Stelle Y. Manchmal klappts auch korrekt, aber meistens kommt der Punkt eben wo ganz anders.

Ich hab schon in der Pinselpallette, wo ich Streuung, Formeigenschaft, etc. einstellen kann geschaut. Da ist nichts angehakt und der Strich da normal gerade.

Wie schalte ich das nun also wieder richtig, dass der Klecks auch an der Stelle landet, wo ich klicke?


----------



## JH-Images (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du meinst was ich meine schau mal bei den Modin bei zum Beispiel der Brush ob er auf Sprenkeln eingestellt ist. 
Das hatte ich gerade


----------

